# Spanish dogs looking for a home



## barking homeless (Oct 9, 2011)

If you wanna bring an opportunity to this fantastic dogs please write us!
In Spain the dog's situation is horrible, there're masive sacrifice every day, a lot of maltreat (because in my country, the animals are seen like objects without feelings or even without life).

In our shelter, we care of them with all our heart, our money and our time, we love them so much, but we have no means of support...

I introduce you some of our precious dogs:

*PENNY*
SEX: female
BREED: poodle mix 
SIZE: small, 39 cm high
DATE OF BIRTH:06/2007
BEHAVIOR:friendly, sociable, loving, intelligent



*WHISKY*

SEX: male
BREED: pointer mix
SIZE: medium, 47 cm high
DATE OF BIRTH:
BEHAVIOUR: he's really loving, sociable, friendly, quiet, he loves sleeping and playing with toys.



*IKER*

SEX: male
BREED: bodeguero mix
SIZE: small- medium 43 cm high
DATE OF BIRTH: August 2009
BEHAVIOUR: loving, a little shy, sociable



*BAMBI*

SEX: female
BREED: podenco mix
SIZE: small, 37 cm high
DATE OF BIRTH: June 2009
BEHAVIOUR: a little shy at first, but then she's really loving, quiet, smart, careful, respectful.



*LULA*
SEX: female
BREED: breton mix
SIZE: medium
DATE OF BIRTH: 08/2009
BEHAVIOR: active, funny, sociable, loving, playful



*JUANITA*
SEX: female
BREED: podenco mix
SIZE: small, 41 cm high
DATE OF BIRTH: 02/2010
BEHAVIOR: very scared about men, loving with women, quiet, submissive



*FREDDY*

SEX: male
BREED: mix
SIZE: small, 39 cm high
DATE OF BIRTH: 12/2008
BEHAVIOR: very quiet, sociable, loving, he loves water, respectful



Contact: [email protected]
Facebook: Street Paws


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Freddy and Bambi are adorable! :001_wub: 

I hope they all find the loving homes they deserve


----------



## angelheart (Oct 16, 2011)

How can UK dog lovers adopt one of your dogs?I know passports are not cheap to obtain so I was wondering how people here can help


----------

